# Help Identifying Moss



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

I wanted to pick up some java moss to start growing on some wood in one of my aquariums. My lfs had some but it was really brown and not as green as I'd like. 

They also had this moss (pictured). I like how green it is. No one there could tell me what it was or how to care for it. 

Does anyone know what type of moss this is, if it even is moss lol? How to care for it?

Thank you!


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's riccia. You can attach it to something or float it. It is a easy plant to care for. I will be getting some soon:-D


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

sponge1234 said:


> It's riccia. You can attach it to something or float it. It is a easy plant to care for. I will be getting some soon:-D


Thanks! It was just under 4 bucks for that small bit - almost golf ball size. 

I'm going to try to tie it to some wood then! Exactly the look/application I wanted! 

I only have LED lighting in that tank though. Will that be sufficient? I have other low light/easy care plants in that tank (20gal). I dose with co2 booster and leaf zone once per week. Is it fast growing?


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

That should be ok for it. It all depends on how much light, ferts, and co2 for how fast it grows.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

interesting, I never saw riccia that dark green before. You can carpet the plant if you wanted, also when carpeting use some mesh or flat slate with fishing line. I have a ton of this plant in my 100g, 10g, and 2.5g. This Is a hardy plant and it loves to pearl in CO2 conditions. It is also recommend to prune this plant on a regular basis. If left a lone new shots will break off and float to the top. With good maintenance this is very beautiful plant. I plan to use this plant in my next project, using the Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba to cover over the riccia as carpets. Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I had riccia before. It looked like tony's. But i tied it to my driftwood, it did great. But my plecos and loaches would take it off. It would be everywhere, so i just took it out. It is a cool plants though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, that's a good amount, Tony! 

Tank - I have a loach, a pleco and 2 corys in that tank. If I do it higher up on the wood, would the chances it gets to take increase?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I put it to the top of mine, if you look at my 29g, it was at the top tip of that big piece to the left. What type of loach and pleco? Cories arent a problem, i never had a problem with them uprooting plants. Though i would say increase the school to 6+. And with the loaches I would say increase them to 3 or 4+. 3 bushynose plecos + 3 yoyos loaches = no riccia, or at least for me. I had about 3 baseball size amounts, and when i got rid of it i had about a basketball size, grows fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I forgot to mention riccia doesn't attach to any objects. You have to keep it tie down forever . It's the only down fall of the plant. If you wanna try driftwood, maybe try some fishing line or maybe a hairnet. Correct me if I'm wrong, but keep your eye on your pleco, I hear they love to munch on riccia.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that is why my fish would take it off so easily, cuz it doesnt attach to stuff. I should of said that as well. I never heard of that and my bushynose plecs never did it. But if you have a common or sailfin than they might go after it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

The loach is a clown loach. He's about 4 inches long and not very thick - maybe like a drinking straw. He's orange-ish with black stripes. 

The pleco I'm not sure of to be honest. They had 2 types, one that reached 24 inches and the other reached about 6, according to the guy at the lfs. I got the smaller one. He's about 2 inches now. I notice that he does hide a lot and it's difficult to find him. He was behind the hob filter and under the piece of wood a lot. I've been seeing him more lately though. 

The Cory's are small as well, a tiny bit bigger than the pleco.


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Obviously the folks at the lfs aren't very knowledgeable about some things, so maybe I made a mistake trusting their advice when getting the above mentioned "scavengers"

I asked what to use to keep the tank somewhat clean in between water changes and those were the fish I was told to buy. 

The rest of the fish in that tank are guppies and platys.


----------

